# Suggestions for horse transportation companies?



## painteddreams (May 19, 2011)

Hey! I was wondering if anyone has used a horse transportation company to ship their horse. If so, what was the name and how did you like their service? Thanks!


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

I used Cricle S and loved them! There are 2 companies with the same name. I used John from Texas (not the company from Florida). I have the phone number in my cell phone if you want it.

They moved our 2 horses from Ohio to Wisconsin. I spoke to over a dozen companies until I decided on him. He showed at the time he was expected, called that evening when he stopped for the night, again in the morning when they left and showed up at our new place on time as well. We got a box stall in the trailer for each and they showed up fresh, lively and very happy. I was warned that many horses can get dehydrated on a long trip, but they didn't lose a single pound of water weight. Our horses stayed on the trailer overnight because they had the box stall already. They have farms set up across the country where they stay and let the horses out into a paddock if the trip is long enought to warrant it. 

We were allowed a single crate for each horse. We used the largest sized tupperware containers we could find and our english saddles actually fit in them without a problem. They stopped every 6-8 hours to allow the horses to drink and relax. I was very very pleased with him and would use him again in a heartbeat. 

One thing I found when I was searching - since we were not travelling a well used route a lot of companies put us on a wait list and would only book it if there were more horses going along the same route. I was very frustrated because I asked how they ever booked a route if there had to be a horse already booked before another one could be added. How did the 1st horse ever get booked? In the end, they have routes that are busy (such as to kentucky, florida, etc...) and anything outside of that needs to be full to make it worth the trip for them. I don't know where you are going to or from, but give yourself plenty of time to book it in case you run into the same problem I did.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I have very little experience save for with Cox Equine Transport out of Texas...and let's suffice it to say that they were TERRIBLE and I would NEVER recommend them to anyone.

Ironically, there is now an ad for them appearing at the top of this thread... :roll:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Where are you located? Unfortunately I know only of little MD company, but they are good from what I've heard on local horse forum.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

My friend Paul Lynch of Untitled Document hauls for a living. I have used him but no of many who have and have loved him. He is very professional and knows what he is doing.


----------



## painteddreams (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback! I've gotten some quotes from different companies. I asked for a quote from Cox, they come every Monday, and the clinic I'm going to starts on a Monday. It's good that I didn't book them since bubba13 had a bad experience with them. Livestoride, I've gotten that too! They won't haul my horse unless there are others booked too. I understand what you're saying. There aren't going to be any others because they don't book any off their main routes! Lol! I'll have to look Circle S up. I haven't come across them yet in my google searches. Lol! Thanks for the feedback everyone!


----------



## Khemoyian (Jul 7, 2011)

I have really liked Brookledge Transport. Or Bob Hubbner transport. I find using an air ride semi to be the only way to move horses long distances and ending up with fresh happy horses.


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

Dunno if I'm too late but I used Thoroughbred Transport out of Bossier City, LA. I LOVED them. They returned emails and telephone calls quickly. The price was great, $425.00 from Kentucky to Mississippi.

I really can't recommend them highly enough. Thoroughbred Transport, Inc.


----------

